# Chicken Puffs- REC



## luvs (May 6, 2005)

1 c. water
1/2 c. butter
1 c. all purpose flour
4 eggs 
-
boneless, skinless chicken breast
cucumber, peeled and seeded
mayonnaise
green curry paste, to taste
salt
fresh-cracked pepper
-----------------------------
oven to 450.
bring butter and water to a full boil. drop flame to low and add flour, beating with wooden spoon till mixture pulls away from sides of pan and forms a ball. remove from heat and beat in eggs 1 at a time.
drop by teaspoon onto ungreased baking sheet.
bake for 25 minutes, till golden brown and dry. don't open oven during baking.
cool.
meanwhile, poach chicken breast till just done. cool a little and slice. either dice or put into food proscesser. i use my Magic Bullet. add desired amount of mayo and curry paste and whirl together. season with salt and pepper and add diced cucumber. chill. 
just before serving, fill split puffs with mixture.


----------



## jkath (May 7, 2005)

*luvs, that is a great recipe!*
*It sounds like it would be a pretty presentation as well.*
*I think I may print it out and then start morphing the recipe to make a few different combos, as it would be fun to have a platterfull of 3 different puffs*
*I'm thinking this one, a mexican one with chipotle topped with avocados and maybe a sweet-ish one with dried cranberries...*
*you've got me thinking now- thank you so much!*


----------



## luvs (May 18, 2005)

you're welcome!


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 9, 2005)

Just saw this recipe (I know REALLY observant since it has been around for a while) and am planning on trying out on the family.  But I have a question, can you get green curry paste at regular store?  Oops second question, is it really spicy?  Also do you know about how many puffs you can make from one recipe?


----------



## luvs (Jun 9, 2005)

hi, icy.
yep, you can get green curry paste at the grocery store. i can get it around here at the more upscale grocers on the ethnic foods aisles. i use thai kitchen brand, and it has a kick to it, but it's a very pleasant sort of spice. not overwhelming at all as long as you don't use TOO much.
i don't have a number on the amout of puffs; it depends on how much batter you use per puff. it always varies for me.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks Luvs


----------



## luvs (Jun 9, 2005)

'welcome, icy!


----------

